# What are the chances of Natural cycle of FET working?



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all, Im new to this site so not sure where to start.. 
Basically heres my story...
I am 23 years old, and DH is 28. No previous children. I have had 3 previous surgeries due to having Ulcerative Colitos. Last year i was diagnosed with Blocked fallopian tubes, therefore unable to conceive naturally .  After alot of tests etc i was able to start my IVF treatment April 2012  . I had EC on 16th April, and retrieved 15 eggs, 9 of which fertilized, and 7 became blastocyts. I ended up having OHSS, and being hospitilized for a week, therefore had to postpone ET, and having all 7 blasts being frozen ...Anyhow after getting AF  a few weeks later and feeling much better in myself, i was able to book my first FET appoinment and meet with the FET Specialist. Having discussed everything, she told me i can have ET done in my next cycle   (natural not medicated)...My clinic believes in 'the less drugs the better'. So now im just waiting for my beloved AF  to arrive in 2 weeks and have to go in for scan 10 days later....I was just wondering is there anyone out there who has or is going through FET on a natural cycle, and what are the chances of it working first time? 

A few more pointers...This is my first ivf/fet. Embies are around grade 3bb. BMI is 18.5. Also been told i can only have 1 emby put back in, because they dont want me to have multiple pregnancy, due to my previous surgery (consultant thinks my body cant handle it..pfft what does he know )

Hope someone can help, im going google crazy atm


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Hope1988 - Welcome to the site  
I have had 3 previous medicated fet's and am now mid cycle of a natural fet. I don't think the chances between the two differ, however it is normal for the chances of fet's to be lower than a fresh transfer   
I have read that in other countries they think fet's are better as it is so much less stressful on the body   This nat fet is a doddle actually  

A fellow FF is pregnant with twins form a fet, and their are loads of fet success stories on here  
Good luck 
Ali x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Hope1988

I am going throug a natural FET at present too and I must say it is so much less stress on the body, without all the drugs.

At my clinic, the FET stats are actually slightly higher than for fresh cycles within my age band, so it definitely does work!  I was lucky enough to get a BFP on my first fresh cycle (with a single blast) and then I have had one failed FET and so I am hoping that this time I can get lucky again (a certain amount of it is entirely down to luck).  

You have 7 blastos and you are much younger than me, so you have plenty of time to use them one by one.  I opted just to have 1 blasto in my sucessful cycle as the embryologist said to me that you aren't necessarily increasing your chances of pregnancy with having 2 put back, but just increasing the chance of multiple pregnancy, and he was right.  If you have 7 blasts, you will get pg with one of them.  Think    and good luck!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hiya!

Just wanted to say that my natural FET resulted in my twins, and the embryologist who froze them said they were poor quality and not up to their usual standard for freezing.  I understood that the thing that could lower chances for FET over fresh was the embies not surviving the thaw, but if they did the chances were slightly higher and with the number you have you should get some no problems!  Also, I found my natural FET cycle sooo much easier than with all the drugs and I was therefore much more relaxed than any other cycle (also cost a lot less!) and I'm sure that had something to do with it working.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, So good to see people actually replying, iv been on other sites and no1 bothers  

Vixxx..Congratulations on your twins. Thats extremely lucky! i would love to have twins, but like i said i will never have the chance of having 2 embies put back in, and i can never imagine being that lucky to have one spilt! Ill be grateful if the one emby sticks...How many embies did you have put back in to result in twins?

Lisajane...How far along are you in your natural cycle? Good luck and i hope it goes well for you! I may have 7 but was told my blasts are 3bb, and the top quality ones are 5aa. So im jut worried as they are all from the same batch,if one doesnt work, the others may not.

Ali80.....Thank you for the warm welcome. So glad i found this site..Its hard being my age, and people being patronising, it shouldnt really matter what age you are, If you want a child you want a child :' and we have been trying for four years now. Anyway how far are you along your natural cycle? do you know when you will be transfering your snow baby/ies?  Also the FF you mentioned, did she have 1 embie or 2? Good luck to you too, keep us all updated on how it goes.


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I had 2 put back - max allowed as I was 37 when they were created although 43 when they were put back!  I also understand that chances of success with twins is not higher than single.  I wouldn't worry about SET.  Really.  I think you have lots of good chances ahead!


----------



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just had my bfp on my 1st natural fet , 2 fresh ivf failed , am currently 6 weeks today and have a scan on friday , everything was. Atursl not even any pessarys , much easier and les stressfull with a natural fet , good luck never give up xx


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww thats great news Daiz1010, Congratulations!...Did you have to go in for scans to detect ovulation or did you just do the ovulation test at home? how many embryos did you get transferred? I think the good thing about Natural FET is that its just like a normal pregnancy after EC. Would love to hear how you get on with the pregnancy.Keep in touch x


----------

